# Loads for the .243



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Guys! I know it's been posted sporadically, but I'm looking for specific recipes here. Santa was good to me and I got a whole new reloading setup!

I'll fill the details of what I got in another post, but I figured no better time than the present to start reloading for my new Savage Edge in .243 than the present. I had intended to shoot AND do some calling on Saturday but early, early Saturday morning I came down with a 24 hour bug and was miserable through our 2 Christmases that day.

Here's what I'm looking to do... I've already got a box of 58 grain V-Max per my buddies recommendations here at PT. I've got new Winchester brass and primers but I'm short on powder recipes. I need some favorites whether it be IMR, Hodgdon, Varget, etc. I know everything behaves different in every gun, but I prefer learning from the wisdom of those before me as a starting point.

Also, if anyone didn't know, the Hornady 8th Edition reloading manual is out. I managed to pick one up when I was getting my Lee Auto-prime at Sportsman's on Friday. Also, also... If anyone is in need of very nice dial caliper, Bass Pro has the Lyman for cheaper than anywhere else. It was $23.99 there and $34.99 anywhere else. FYI


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try 42.5gr of IMR-4895 COAL 2.6 Start load is 40.5 Max is 44.7 These shoot *really* well out of my .243


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't help on the 58 gr. V-Max ebbs, I have only loaded the 75 gr.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey ebbs me you and chris are gonna become known as the savadge crew lol with you and i having our edges in 243 and chriss lookin at getting one aswell 
it doesnt help that we are all living or in chris,s case soon to be living in colorado lol

and once i start loading i will share my recipes i just have to wait to get the dies


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I know I sound like a beating drum with all this







, but it's new to me and I did some in depth searching this morning on PT and couldn't find specific load recipes other than preferred bullet weights and types. I know I remember reading some tips, but just couldn't scare it up earlier.


----------



## misterbill102547 (Feb 25, 2010)

70 gr.nosler b.t. 38grs IMR 3031, CCI BR large rifle primers, 3425 fps, 1/2" 5 shot [email protected] 100yds. just my favorite load out of my model 70, good luck.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

55gr ballistic silvertips 42gr of IMR 4895


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I prefer the 55gr. Nosler BT's as well but the Horny's are a real close second.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys have been a huge help. Here are the components I have to start experimenting with...

58 Grain Hornady V-Max
70 Grain Nosler Ballistic Tip (Thanks Bill for that suggestion, who else shoots the Noslers? Seems like a lot of you. Sportsmans has a killer price for them)
IMR 4064 - Heavily recommended by Hornady 8th Edition manual on 243 hand loads
Ramshot Big Game powder just because I've had great luck with Tac and Hunter from them
Winchester Brass and large rifle primers. I picked up some Remington too just in case my luck wasn't great with one.

Also, I had planned on buying a box of Hornady Custom Varmint to zero with since I don't have a bench to mount everything to yet but I couldn't force myself to pay $25 a box for the 58 grain V-Max plus they were Moly's which I don't particularly care for. As luck would have it when I was there yesterday getting my powder and a couple other items (bullet puller, ammo boxes) I noticed Sportsman's dropped their price to $18 on the Custom Varmint loads. This was almost half what the Winchester Surpremes are, and the same price as standard federal loads and remington core-lokt. Couldn't pass it up.

Lastly, we've got space issues in our townhouse when it comes to WHERE do I do the reloading. I found this in MidwayUSA's flyer just last week and found it cheaper with free shipping from opticsplanet.com. Check it out...

http://www.opticsplanet.net/frankford-arsenal-reloading-stand-155025.html

Anybody have any luck with this? It has good reviews everywhere I look and would be perfect for setting up a modular reloading platform right next to the kitchen table (where I love to clean my guns too







).


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am glad you brought this up. Still being in the market for a .243 or 22-250 I am weighing the options here. Thank you and welcome Mr. Bill.

Ebbs, I am still leaning toward the .243 for a couple reasons...any thoughts ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's why I picked the .243 over the 22-250. Both of them were real options for me out of the gate but the 243 won over for a couple reasons.

1. Availability. Seems like 243 is more common over the counter in most places. Brass is everywhere, and there are TONS, and I mean absolutely TONS of 6mm bullets out there. Though the bullet availability is moot up against the 22-250, but that leads to the next point...

2. Versatility. The 243 was developed from and based off the 308 cartridge necked down to a 6mm. This means with the right barrel, I can shoot around 100 grain bullets accurately and effectively at deer sized game. The heaviest bullets I can get for a .224 is a 90 grain and they REALLY lose performance compared to the 243 shooting the same weight bullet. Basically I can push a 100 grain 243 the same speed as an 80 grain 22.250 (both Hornady A-Max bullets). Comparatively, for predator hunting, which I primarily bought this for, the 243 will launch a 70 grain over 100fps faster than the 250. And down the line it goes with the continuing increase difference falling in the lap of the 243.

3. Load Data. This is almost a wash since the 250 has it's fair share of plentiful information, but being around as long as it has, the 243 winchester has absolutely MASSIVE quantities of load data, options, and bullet configurations. Being that there's so much out there, this rig has the privilege of being my first victim of hand loading and thanks to the much available resources it's already proving to be an enjoyable task.

Finally, it's just great round that's been around for 55 years now, and from what everyone says, maybe thanks to the slight (ever-so-slight) increase in bullet diameter hits coyotes like an absolute ton of bricks (Thanks Don







).


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Don and Eric !

Now I need to find a good barrel ....SS or Blued ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OOOOH NOOOO Mr Bill. Welcome to the forum !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OOOOH NOOOO Mr Bill. Welcome to the forum !


Had to think for a second....ha ha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I couldn't type in a high pitched voice, not for lack of trying though.


----------



## Teacher (Jan 2, 2011)

I've liked the 70gr hornady SPSX, with 39gr of IMR3031, CCI200 primers. Awful close to MisterBill, but only 3200 fps out of my ModelSeven. I use this load for coyotes and antelope, and move up to the 95 gr Nosler Ballistic tips for deer hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site you reloaders, Enjoy.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

FINALLY got my reloading station temporarily "GO" for tonight and worked up a couple of loads, both for the 58 grain V-Max. I'll get after the 70 grain Nosler's tomorrow. I loaded 2 sets of 10 the first with 40.2 grains of IMR 4064, and the second with 43 grains of the same. The max load in the Hornady book for that particular recipe is 43.6 so I came in just a bit under it for now. I like to get close to the max without going all the way in an attempt to really max out on accuracy too. I wanna see holes touching at 100 though I think with that 43 grain load up I should still get close to 3800 fps out of those 58's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What?? No pics? How do you like that reloading stand? Let us know how that recipe works for you.

Hope you feeling better.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What?? No pics? How do you like that reloading stand? Let us know how that recipe works for you.
> 
> Hope you feeling better.


Thanks Don, and yeah I'm getting better slowly. This breathing stuff takes a while to kick. Here are some pics of the setup as requested. Just enough room for the press and powder measure on the far side. Loaded 10 of the Nosler 70 grain BTs this morning on 40 grains of the IMR 4064. This little table really is handy. Set up at one end of the kitchen table with the scale, caliper, shellholders, and primers on it and I was good to go.

And leave me along on that last pic. I forgot to rotate it and didn't feel like going back in, doing it, then reuploading. You get the idea.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK guys I am following this thread close as Dad has decided we are going in halfs on a Savage precision 243. I pay half and gun stays at his house. I will be watching for your recipes on the 58 gr for yotes and the larger grains for the Deer.He said I can bring it to my house and mount the scope and workup the loads for it.Once I get it sighted in and ammo for it figured out I can bring it back to his house for storage. He is really excited about this for some reason.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You got it, Rowdy. I've got about 4 different makeups now to do testing with. 3 with the 58 V-Max and 1 with the 70 Nosler BT. It will probably be a couple weeks before I can get it out, hopefully less, but as soon as I do the results will be posted in detail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a few in the works also, with IMR-4895, IMR-3031, IMR- 4350. I like what I've seen with the 4895 so far.

Ebbs, are all yours with IMR-4064 ? I tried to pick some up today and they were out.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* ebbs NotMUCH LUCK WITH 58GR HORNADY WITH MY Gun--model 70 win-coyote-24" barrel--best load for me is Imr 4064 44.5 gr----Serria blitzKing 55gr #1502---3900 fps oal 2.655--Very accurate and deadly on yotes--Deer load Imr 4350--41 gr--serria 100 gr sp bt #1560---2800 fps oal 2.650----but i'm probably be going to nosler 95gr btip--i'm working on----hope this helps---remember start 10% lower with your gun and fine the sweet spot_______SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Ebbs, are all yours with IMR-4064 ? I tried to pick some up today and they were out.


No, Don. I picked up some Ramshot Big Game along with it just haven't loaded any for testing yet. Hornady's 8th edition doesn't have any suggested loads for it and Ramshot's load manual doesn't have any for the 58 grain V-Max. The reason I got the 4064 was because Hornady listed it as one of the 3 best performing powders on their tests for the 243 so I figured I couldn't go wrong. I also picked up Nosler's 6th Edition Reloading Guide today. Bass Pro has them for $19.99 which is the best price I've seen anywhere. Got it because I couldn't find good listings for the 70 grain Nosler BT with the 4064 powder. Also, it has load recommendations for the Ramshot powders too which I really appreciate.

Thanks Skip for the advice. I'm sort of running in between the minimum and maximum loads and going from there. No max load starts for me. Sounds like you're a Sierra guy at heart. I got to visit the factory when we lived in Missouri. Crazy how much cheese they can churn out in a day!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be interested to see the results with Big game I too like their other powders. Next time you are looking for a manual look at Lymans they don't manufacture bullets or powder so they have a wide selection of powders and bullets to look at. Also Alliant powder prints a small manual that they will send you for free, just check their site www.alliantpowder.com


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

I shoot 95 grainers with nothing but Varget. These may seem a tad heavy...but nothing has ever run...anywhere !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still waiting on the rifle. We went with the Savage predator max 1 in 243 cal. It has the accu trigger and accu stock. Been doing alot of shopping for bullets and such. I found a place called FedTactical.com. They got alot of the hard to find bullets right now at some pretty good prices. They'er shipping is a liitle high but it is still cheaper. Also I got another Sightron 4.5-14x50 for it. I love this scopes clearity and have not had to re-zero since mounting.Been knocked over a couple times and in and out of the truck 50 times plus. Once again they are having a 50.00 rebate for the sii versions and 75.00 for the Big Sky versions. The best price was at Manventure outpost.com. They beat all the others by 60.00 plus. Final cost 258.00 for a great scope. I love this scope over my Leupolds and Nikons hands down. PLus it has crosshairs LOL. Hoping to start working up some loads this weekend. I got the 58gr v-max's for 14.26 a 100 and the 65gr v-maxs for 14.28 a 100. I found some nosler 55gr purple tip spizters at the gun show for 19.00 a 100. I hoping to have the rifle early next week. Work has been a total mad house since returning to work hoping it settles down some so i can get back to the important stuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds like a nice rifle Rodney, post pics when you get it. You are a good son.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It sounds like a nice rifle Rodney, post pics when you get it. You are a good son.


Look forward to hearing about it Rodney. You may even shoot yours before I get to mine. Pitiful, I know. 1, I still don't have a place I can shoot at whenever I want. 2., I haven't had time. Literally it's been insane since September. Sounds like fun though. I've got my initial loads waiting for me to warm them up. Soon enough it'll happen I guess.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought a box of win 100 grainers from wally world for 17.97 for barrel break in, in the event I dont have time to work the loads up. I can relate on things being crazy. I told my boss I either need stop taking vacations or stop coming back to work after taking a vacation. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Made a post on General Fire Arms with load data that I should have posted here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a link.....I think.

http://www.predatortalk.com/general...-predator-hunter-max-1-243-cal.html#post21677


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

so have you been able to test out any of those loads on coyotes yet. I have had good luck with the 55 gr silvertips I would like to see how much hide damage the bigger vmax bullets do.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OK guys I am following this thread close as Dad has decided we are going in halfs on a Savage precision 243. I pay half and gun stays at his house. I will be watching for your recipes on the 58 gr for yotes and the larger grains for the Deer.He said I can bring it to my house and mount the scope and workup the loads for it.Once I get it sighted in and ammo for it figured out I can bring it back to his house for storage. He is really excited about this for some reason.


I imagine--you pay half he keeps it LOL what are dads for! Payment for all the tools of his you lost as a boy! LOL


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

so has anyone tested any of these loads out yet on coyotes. I went to go buy some more silvertips the other day and they dont stalk them anymore so I got some 55 gr ballistic tips and some 58 gr Vmax bullets to try. Once I get some loaded up and go smoke some dogs Ill let ya know how they work.
Im sure someone has been shooting dogs with these bullets in .243 how are they working. How is hide damage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like 44 gr of IMR-4895 with the 55 gr Nosler BT's. It's very accurate and drops them. Close in shots are pretty devastating on fur at that speed though. I've slowed it down to 42grs and the accuracy is still acceptable and the fur damage is less at close range. Out at 70+ yds there are no worries. I've shot the v-max also but prefer the NBT's.


----------



## sgtcliff (Mar 6, 2010)

Best of both worlds, (22-250 & 243), is the 22-243. load 40 gr up to 85 gr and this round will kill just about anything you have a mind to dispatch. Just my humble opinion but I have killed white tail deer at 325 yards and prairie dogs out to over 400 yds. I own two of these great rifles. One on a Mauser 98 action and one on a Remington model 7 action. that little Model 7 is great for shooting coyotes from the pickup and the real tack driver is the Mauser. I had the Mauser made first and loved it so well I decided to try it on the Model 7. Necking down 243 brass is a breeze and like some one said 243 brass is very abundant.
Just my two cents worth---Everybody has an opinion and are well entitled to it. Thanks for letting me add mine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum sgtcliff. I'm glad to hear your opinion. What twist rate do you have on yours ?


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

In WNY where it gets really cold at times, I like to use Varget powder in my .243. There is very little decline in powder performance in cold weather...( or in extreme heat...)

Just my two cents....


----------

